# Zander im Römertopf



## shorty 38 (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute! Habe gestern einen Zander im Römertopf zubereitet. Meine Mutter hatte noch so ein Teil, welches seit Jahren nicht mehr benutzt wurde. Zutaten: Ein Zander im Ganzen, der in den Topf paßt (bitte jetzt keine Diskussion über Untermaßige), Weißwein trocken, Suppengemüse, eine kleine Knolle Fenchel, 6 Eier, Butter,Dijonsenf,Chayennepfeffer kurz Chilie, Pfeffer, Salz und eine Zitrone. Den Römertopf über Nacht wässern, bereitstellen und mit der Flasche Weißwein füllen (sollten Kinder dabei sein, den Wein durch Gemüsebrühe ersetzen). Das Gemüse in Streifen (Juliennen) schneiden und auf der Flüssigkeit als Bett verteilen. Den Zander (ausgenommen und geschuppt) mit Zitrone säuern und mit Salz und gemörstem Pfeffer würzen. Wer keinen Mörser hat, sollte eine Pfeffermühle nehmen. Schießpulver (gemahlener Pfeffer aus der Tüte) hat wie gemahlener Muskat oder Fertigparmesan nichts in einer Küche zu suchen. Oder kennt ihr eine Avonberaterin mit Haaren unter dem Arm. Den Zander nun auf das Bett setzen, den Deckel schließen und in den vorgeheitzten Backofen (Umluft 160 Grad oder Gas Stufe 3-4) zirka je nach Größe 45 Minuten garen. Die Butter schmelzen und klären ( Das Milcheiweiß abschöpfen), ferner einen großen Topf mit Wasser als Wasserbad aufsetzen. Das Wasser darf nicht kochen. Kurz vor Ende der Garzeit die Eier trennen und die Eigelbe über dem Wasserbad in einer Metallschüssel schaumig aufschlagen, nun die geklärte Butter in einem dünnen Strahl einfließen lassen (geht sehr gut zu zweit). Umbedingt auf die Temperatur achten. Die aufgeschlagene Hollandaisse mit Zitrone, Chilie und Dijonsenf abschmecken. Ferner eine Kelle von dem sich im Römertopf gebildetem Fischfond hinzufügen, dabei auf die Bindung achten. Die Soße (Soßenspiegel) auf einem vorgewärmten Teller geben und das Gemüse auf der Soße anrichten. Den Zander zerlegen und auf das Gemüse setzen. Neue Kartoffeln und deutscher Spargel passen in dieser Jahreszeit sehr gut. Der Weißwein der in der Soße ist, sollte auch zum Essen gereicht werden. Ein deutscher Müller - Thurgau trocken oder für unsere Freude aus Österreich ein grüner Veltliner runden das Essen ab. Guten Hunger, Shorty​


----------

